# My collection



## Daniel Herrera (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is what I am growing right now:

*Paphiopedilum*
-appletonianum var aureum
-armeniacum var album (2x)
-chamberlainianum
-charlesworthii var album
-delenatii
-dianthum var album
-fowliei alba
-helenae
-micranthum (2x)
-philippinense var album
-urbanianum
-wardii var alboviride

*Phalaenopsis*
-wilsonii
-malipoense

*Laelia*
-dayana var coerulea
-perrinii var semialba
-superbiens var alba

*other species*
Bletilla striata
Bulbophylum alkmaarense (not doing good )
Bulbophylum taiwanense
Cattleya walkeriana var coerulea
Chysis bractescens
Cypripedium aculae alba
Dendrobium senile
Dendrobium sulcatum
Dendrophylax funalis (getting better after facing some problems)
Dinema polybulbon
Diplocaulobium arachnoideum
Gastrochilus japonicus
Haraella odorata
Mystacidium braybonae
Phragmipedium schlimii
Pleurothallis pectinata
Trichoglottis pusilla

*Hybrids*
(3x) Phalaenopsis
zygopetalum arthur elle
Cattleya hybrid
(2x)Dendrobium hybrid
unknown orchid hybrid
Tolumnia hybrid
Cymbidium hybrid

*Non orchids*
Nepenthes attenboroughii (four really small seedlings)
Drosera spatulata
Tillandsia andreana
varius types of moss and ferns

I accept donations in form of orchid species! :rollhappy:
Thank you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2013)

That is quite a species collection!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 18, 2013)

Cool selection!!!! Do you have pics of perrinii and superbiens? Jean


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Nov 18, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Cool selection!!!! Do you have pics of perrinii and superbiens? Jean



I do not have, they have not bloomed yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, now you need some phrags


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2013)

Paphiopedilum
-chamberlainianum
-delenatii
-helenae
-micranthum (2x)
-urbanianum


What!? Too lazy to get albums of these too!? oke:  
Excellent collection, but Eron's right; only one Phrag?


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Nov 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Paphiopedilum
> -chamberlainianum
> -delenatii
> -helenae
> ...



Well, it is not that I am lazy. It is just that I cannont find them anywhere or they are too expensive. But if you have any information where can I find the helenae, micranthun or urbanianum album, then spit it out, cuz I want them! And about the phrag, I am just starting:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

helenae album is the only reasonable one of those three. I'll keep an eye out. Micranthum albums are around but for $150 - $200 for seedlings!!


----------



## Dido (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice collection

Oh well we all want micranthum alba and helenae alba the last one get more reachable at the moment in europe only 100€ for young plants.


----------

